# Best (Cheapest months) to Fly to Hawaii



## teshiachris

Anyone know the cheapest times to fly to Hawaii if there even is such a thing?  I already figure that anytime the kids are out of school is not the best time to fly.  Thanks in advance for any answers.  

Chris


----------



## alwysonvac

teshiachris said:


> Anyone know the cheapest times to fly to Hawaii if there even is such a thing?  I already figure that anytime the kids are out of school is not the best time to fly.  Thanks in advance for any answers.
> 
> Chris



I see that you live in NY. 
I currently receive alerts for flights from EWR, I've seen lower airfares in the Fall and Winter but most of the availability requires traveling on a weekday (vs a weekend). NOTE: This excludes holidays of course.

See this post regarding the alerts I've received for flights leaving from EWR - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1434808&postcount=8


You might get more response from the Hawaii forum or Travel Info Forum


----------



## Aviator621

For New York, also know Hawaiian flies out of JFK (non-stop) and based on my searches tends to be the cheapest for the area. I would check out their website and sign up for their alerts.


----------



## alwysonvac

I agree, alerts from Hawaiian is a good idea as well. I get their alerts as well. 
Here's a link to their latest alert - http://www.hawaiianairlines.com/spe...er-Fares-to-Hawaii-Fares-Starting-From-XXX-RT

Hawaiian started non-stop service from JFK to HNL in June 2012.
I'm taking the direct flight from JFK next month because at the time they were offering the lowest fare when I purchased last year.


----------



## FractionalTraveler

teshiachris said:


> Anyone know the cheapest times to fly to Hawaii if there even is such a thing?  I already figure that anytime the kids are out of school is not the best time to fly.  Thanks in advance for any answers.
> 
> Chris



This article may provide some insight:

http://www.smartertravel.com/travel-guides/page.php?id=102383

FT


----------



## chriskre

FractionalTraveler said:


> This article may provide some insight:
> 
> http://www.smartertravel.com/travel-guides/page.php?id=102383
> 
> FT



Interesting what they consider the high season and how it's opposite the snowbird regions.  
I guess it's too expensive for snowbirds to fly that far south.   :hysterical:

_high season: June to August, late December to early January
low season: mid-January to March
shoulder season: mid-March to May, September to November
_


----------



## susan6103

*Airfare*

We have been travelling to Hawaii regularly over the last few years.  IMHO, airfares have gone up drastically over the last 6 months.  Doesn't seem to be any cheap seasons anymore even doing searches 11 months out.


----------



## vlapinta

I just booked my flights for my husband and I for September. We are flying Alaskan Air from PHL. I opened up their credit card and received a companion fair for @129.00. It is costing the two of us to fly from Phl to Maui and then from Kauai back to Phl for a total price of $1100 for the two of us.


----------



## teshiachris

vlapinta said:


> I just booked my flights for my husband and I for September. We are flying Alaskan Air from PHL. I opened up their credit card and received a companion fair for @129.00. It is costing the two of us to fly from Phl to Maui and then from Kauai back to Phl for a total price of $1100 for the two of us.




wow...thats a steal...nice job


----------



## tmcasey

*airfare to Hawaii*

Hi --
I live in the San Francisco area, and often watch for cheaper fairs to Hawaii.  Seems to me that you can usually get deals in late September/October from Alaskan and Hawaiian 

Good luck


----------



## tompalm

Get on the email list from Hawaiian.  They send out emails when they have a special fare.  Last year they ran the NY round trip fare at $400 when they started in June.  Later in the year, when things were slow, they ran another deal at $400.  When they have those specials, you have about three days to buy tickets before all the cheap seats are gone.  I think Sep, or Oct is the cheapest and Apr or May would be when the deals are best.


----------



## artringwald

vlapinta said:


> I just booked my flights for my husband and I for September. We are flying Alaskan Air from PHL. I opened up their credit card and received a companion fair for @129.00. It is costing the two of us to fly from Phl to Maui and then from Kauai back to Phl for a total price of $1100 for the two of us.



You do have to pay their $75 annual fee up front, but you also get 25,000 miles. If you're not using their companion fare, you can do miles/cash to get a penny/mile discount on your ticket.


----------



## Mauiwmn

*Smart travel article*

I believe the article missed noting the extremely busy President's week in Feb which I believe is also high season- week 7.  Weeks 6 & 8 can be busy as well.

"-high season: June to August, late December to early January
-low season: mid-January to March
-shoulder season: mid-March to May, September to November"

I have found very low airfare to Hawaii the last 2 weeks of January, first 2 weeks of December and most of October.

Nonstops are usually more expensive.  We unfortunately don't have service from Hawaiian Airlines yet.  
I hope they offer service from Chicago someday.


----------



## LisaH

For President's week, my experience is that cheaper fares will show up a month or so before. Twice, I cancelled my mileage booked tickets and bought the revenue tickets a month or so before departure. Both was under $400 from SFO to OGG.


----------



## Mauiwmn

I envy you.

$700-$800 is the cheapest fare I have seen from Chicago that wasn't 15+ hours and more than 2 stops.  And that was low season.

We try to use miles for first class saver awards on American whenever we can.  

Our average coach fare on American is $1000 to $1100.

Thanks for the tip on checking again so close to departure for lower fares.
I have usually give up a month or two before our travel date.


----------



## MichaelColey

alwysonvac said:


> I've seen lower airfares in the Fall and Winter but most of the availability requires traveling on a weekday (vs a weekend).


For us, it's worth staying in a hotel a couple nights at the beginning and/or end of a trip if it saves enough on airfare.

Our best score was $273 roundtrips to DFW-HNL on US Airways about 5 years ago.  We usually use FF miles.


----------



## rifleman69

Best times to fly are when the kids are in school (and skipping most of Jan/Feb).  I love going in April nothing is ever packed, you can do what you want, and eat whenever you want with little to no wait.


----------



## Mauiwmn

Agree.   Avoiding school holidays is best, if you can.

Early Feb, April and November are our favorite times to travel to Hawaii.

We have travelled to Hawaii Nov-April and July, August and never had a bad trip weather wise.  

I'd visit Hawaii anytime I could with a reasonable airfare.


----------



## danb

*Cheap east coast to HNL.*

We once scored a round trip from EWR to HNL for $276.00 in December. I have seen fares starting in Sept. from EWR to HNL for $420.00 to $520.00. These were non stop so if your flexible you can get there with a lot lower fares.


----------



## zora

Alaska flies out of EWR and BOS w/ one stop on the west coast. If you use the companion certificate/code or miles plus money the fares can be pretty good. 

Tonight haw'n announced that they will start a direct route from HNL to Beijing about one year from today which means that haw'n will probably offer some deals to Hawaii when the Beijing routes are announced later this year or early next year.


----------



## jehb2

I always see greatly discounted prices the first week in December.


----------



## djdavid79

I subscribe to beatofhawaii.com and I get emails about travel deals. They have emails and text alerts when really great deals come out.


----------



## Kauai Kid

Also check the non-weekend fares.  They seem to be cheaper  because they are less crowded, but you have a day or two less in Paradise :


----------



## linsj

Kauai Kid said:


> Also check the non-weekend fares.  They seem to be cheaper  because they are less crowded, but you have a day or two less in Paradise :



Or more days if you add on to avoid weekend travel.


----------



## lprstn

When buying tickets it seems that getting them in Oct is decent and traveling off season you save about $100-200 bucks but I remember tickets were $680 for me about 8 yrs ago and crept up since them. Now from BWI to now $940 being the cheapest for my summer trip this year. I use Airfarewatchdog.com and kayak.com then go direct to sites and start purchasing on Tuesdays. Also, we usually leave on a Thu and return on a T/W/TH


----------



## MichaelColey

Kauai Kid said:


> Also check the non-weekend fares.  They seem to be cheaper  because they are less crowded, but you have a day or two less in Paradise :





linsj said:


> Or more days if you add on to avoid weekend travel.


My thoughts exactly!  I don't mind staying in a hotel (or using RCI Points) for a few days at the beginning and/or end of a Hawaii trip.  Also, a few weekly timeshares in Hawaii have mid-week check-ins.


----------



## post-it

We always do mid-week checks in dates for the purpose of booking flights.  Whether it's using our FF miles or paying for a cheaper flight, mid-week is best.


----------



## alwysonvac

MichaelColey said:


> My thoughts exactly!  I don't mind staying in a hotel (or using RCI Points) for a few days at the beginning and/or end of a Hawaii trip.  Also, a few weekly timeshares in Hawaii have mid-week check-ins.



Yes, and it's also not an issue for some of the point based systems like Hilton and Disney which allows you to check-in any day of the week. 

Also, some systems even offer discounted cash rental rates. HGVC has discounted cash rental rates 30 days before check-in. It comes in handy when you need extra days.


----------



## MichaelColey

We did an HGVC presentation on our last trip, but the salesmen figured out pretty quick that we weren't good prospects so I didn't get to learn much about rentals.

How do the discounted cash rental rates work?  Do you have access to those even if you buy resale?  How small of a contact can you buy?  I could see the rentals being a decent value (is it $100/night for a 2BR?).


----------



## alwysonvac

MichaelColey said:


> We did an HGVC presentation on our last trip, but the salesmen figured out pretty quick that we weren't good prospects so I didn't get to learn much about rentals.
> 
> How do the discounted cash rental rates work?  Do you have access to those even if you buy resale?  How small of a contact can you buy?  I could see the rentals being a decent value (is it $100/night for a 2BR?).



*Q. How do the discounted cash rental rates work?*
A. Based on availability. Can only be booked 30 days before check-in. 2 night minimum. Owner check-in required.
Rates vary by Platinum vs Gold and weekday (Sun-Thurs) and weekend (Fri & Sat). 

For example : The standard two bedroom rental prices are
- $100/nt (Sun - Thurs during any non-Platinum season)
- $120/nt (Fri & Sat during any non-Platinum season)
- $120/nt (Sun - Thurs during Platinum season)  
- $140/nt (Fri & Sat during Platinum season) 
** The above rate does not include tax

Here's the 2013 rate chart - http://www.2013clubprogram.com/content/2013-Hilton-Grand-Vacations-Club-Fee-Schedule.pdf

*Q. Do you have access to those even if you buy resale?*
A. Yes, resale owners have access.

*Q. How small of a contact can you buy? *
A. You actually have to purchase a week at a resort. 
Each week is designated a specific set of points based on Season (Platinum, Gold, etc), Unit size (Studio, one bedroom, etc) and Unit Type (Plus, Premier, etc).

I guess the smallest contract would be a studio EOY which will give you access to open season every year. However I don't know which resorts sold studios units other than the Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  You might want to ask a follow up question on the HGVC forum. 

NOTE: HGVC Fees are generally based on unit size (regardless of the season).


----------



## post-it

Any input on best hiking?


----------



## vlapinta

artringwald said:


> You do have to pay their $75 annual fee up front, but you also get 25,000 miles. If you're not using their companion fare, you can do miles/cash to get a penny/mile discount on your ticket.



Still worth it for an extra $75.00 IMHO.


----------



## vlapinta

zora said:


> Alaska flies out of EWR and BOS w/ one stop on the west coast. If you use the companion certificate/code or miles plus money the fares can be pretty good.
> 
> Tonight haw'n announced that they will start a direct route from HNL to Beijing about one year from today which means that haw'n will probably offer some deals to Hawaii when the Beijing routes are announced later this year or early next year.



I live in NJ but it was still less expensive to fly from PHL when I was looking recently


----------

